# Typing centres and Visa Cancellation process



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if the typing centres are open in Dubai tomorrow and if so which ones. 

The other question I have is for visa cancellation . So I get the cancellation form filled in and signed and then get my husband's signature on it. Then what? where do I take it and does the hubby need to come along? My company is getting my visa but I need to cancel my husband's sponsorship and hence I ask. Please advise I need to do this urgently as I fly out of UAE 22nd night so would prefer to have the new visa on before I leave.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

After you get your cancellation documents typed and you should send them to immigration office, your husband has to be there too, because the officer will check your husband ID or passport. it will just takes 5 minutes if there is no queue. the officer will stamp on your passport and you'll get a "cancel residence request" paper. that's it.


----------

